# Milyen felbontast hasznalsz, milyen szeles nalad az oldal ? Szavazz!



## goyo (2006 Július 30)

Most, hogy az uj szerveren vagyunk, par het mulva nehany apro valtoztatast tudok/fogok eszkozolni a canadahunon...ha mar nekiallok, jo lenne tudni, hogy szelesebb legyen-e a design... 1 evvel ezelott amikor elkeszitettem a jelenlegi kinezetet, meg tobben hasznaltak 800x600-as felbontast, viszont lehet, hogy ez mostanra valtozott...

Kerlek segits es szavazz... :656:

Ui.: a tervezett szelessege olyan lenne mint *ennel az oldalnal* (ha az emlitett motoros oldal nem log ki jobbra, vagy balra a kepernyodbol akkor a felbontasod 1024x768 vagy nagyobb.)


----------



## nanorak (2008 Március 1)

Nem nagy a kijelző mérete nálam csak 176x220 as


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 1)

nanorak írta:


> Nem nagy a kijelző mérete nálam csak 176x220 as


 
Hááát azért ezt 2 éve kérdezték.  Vagy azt nem nézted? Csak a 20 hozzászolás meg legyen, mindegy hova szólsz hozzá?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Március 1)

durcy írta:


> Hááát azért ezt 2 éve kérdezték.  Vagy azt nem nézted? Csak a 20 hozzászolás meg legyen, mindegy hova szólsz hozzá?





nanorak írta:


> Nem nagy a kijelző mérete nálam csak 176x220 as


Biztos PDA-ról, vagy telefonról netez nanorak tagtársunk és ezért nem látta a 2006-os dátumot


----------



## cyber19 (2009 December 6)

1440*900, van hely bőven és az oldal is jól néz ki


----------



## milerik (2009 December 28)

Laptopról 1280*800
vagy az asztalinál 1280*1024


----------



## wagner123 (2010 Február 7)

1280*1024


----------



## orsolyhathor (2010 Február 10)

1024x768


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

Ha már fel lehet hozni (próbálok nem értelmetlen hozzászólásokat generálni, hanem valós, talán másoknak is hasznos tartalmat) a témát, engem inkább az érdekel, hogy (nem mobil esetén persze) hányan használják teljes képernyős módban a böngészőt? Mert például az én képernyőfelbontásom 1680x1050 (a másik gépen pedig 1600x1200), de a böngészőt kb. 1000-1200 pixel szélességben használom (kb háromnegyed képernyőszélesség)...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 12)

Pont a teljes kihasználhatóság végett van balra lent a széles kinézet-re állítás


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 12)

1366x768 a laptopomon,


----------



## gaborangol (2010 Február 12)

1280 x 1024 es felbontás az ami nekem bejött.nem kell tul közelröl nézni a monitort a viszonylag nagyobb betük miatt és igy a szemed is kíméled.Minimum kartávolságra kell lenni a szemnek!!!


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 12)

gaborangol írta:


> .Minimum kartávolságra kell lenni a szemnek!!!



ha rovid a karod told meg egy font merettel


----------



## sata150 (2010 Február 14)

samsung 2243nw monitor, 1680x1050 felbontáson megy.


----------



## Möszke (2010 Február 19)

1152x864


----------



## norsz (2010 Február 21)

1280x1024 XD


----------



## zoolez (2010 Február 21)

Most mar egyre kevessebben hasznaljak a 800x600, en szemely szerint a 1024x768-as meretet hasznalom. Talan ez a legelterjedtebb.


----------



## annonimus (2010 Március 5)

1280x1024...az oldal 2 szélén van1 kis üres sáv, de nem zavaró.


----------



## tuzolto28 (2010 Március 12)

1024x768


----------



## folkercs (2010 Március 13)

Mondjuk tényleg 4 éves a topic, de ha már itt járok, akkor 1024x768.


----------



## Zeta77 (2010 Március 14)

zoolez írta:


> Most mar egyre kevessebben hasznaljak a 800x600, en szemely szerint a 1024x768-as meretet hasznalom. Talan ez a legelterjedtebb.



Én azt használom ugyanis 15 colos monitorom van, nagyobb felbontásban elég kicsik a betük


----------



## Atticus32 (2010 Április 6)

Nekem is "filmnézős", "fényképnézegetős" szélesvásznú képernyőm van a laptopomon, szerintem a legtöbb gépet manapság így gyártják, 1366x768-as, teljes, 16"-os.


----------



## gary90 (2010 Április 8)

Zeta77 írta:


> Én azt használom ugyanis 15 colos monitorom van, nagyobb felbontásban elég kicsik a betük




Már nagyon kevesen használnak 1024x768 -nál kisebb felbontást. Mivel ilyen kevesen vannak, ezért a legtöbb oldalt már 1024x768 -ra optimalizálják.


----------



## orgadin (2010 Április 10)

Mivel én laptopot használok, így 1280x800-as felbontást használok. Bár az általános tényleg az 1024x768


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 16)

1280x800 És szerintem már nem általános az 1024x768 ahogy veszik az emberek az új monitort az 1280x1024 lesz inkább az általános szerintem


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

1440x900-as felbontást használok, de webfejlesztésben még alapelv az 1024 széles képernyőre optimalizált oldalak készítése. Még.


----------



## atcsy85 (2010 Április 18)

1600x1200

és a firefox elég jól beoptimalizálja a websiteot


----------



## fodora (2010 Április 18)

1024x768


----------



## ehehe84 (2010 Április 19)

*felbontás*

Hát én legtöbbször 1280x1024-et használok, telón meg 800x480-at.


----------



## lali6666 (2010 Április 20)

1024*768 vígan elég,legalább nem aprok az ikonok.


----------



## kerekparszerviz (2010 Április 22)

1024x768


----------



## raiden (2010 Május 1)

1280X1024.Nekem ez al legnagyobb felbontás.


----------



## lightfalk (2010 Május 21)

A legtöbben mostmár 1280x1024-est használnak.


----------



## shikaritr (2010 Május 24)

Én 1280x960 alatt nemtom elképzelni az életet


----------



## szaszern (2010 Június 4)

Nekem eee pc -m van 7" kijelzővel, szöval nekem a jenlegi is megfelel,de szükség esetén tuom állitani 1024x768-ra


----------



## Andy07 (2010 Június 4)

1280x1024


----------



## LadyJ (2010 Június 7)

1280x1024 es a képernyőméretem, de weblapot azért még 1024x768 ra szerkesztek


----------



## nyufi66 (2010 Június 8)

raiden írta:


> 1280X1024.Nekem ez al legnagyobb felbontás.



1360 x 1024 nagyon szepen proporcionalt pixelaranyt ad ki.
a beemer viszont csak 1024 x 768-ban tud filmet vetiteni, ugyhogy e kettö között valtogatok, felhasznalastol függöen.


----------



## tf11 (2010 Június 13)

1024 X 768 85 hz és nem fárad töle a szemem


----------



## n10 (2010 Június 15)

3200 * 1200 (két monitor egymás mellett)


----------

